# Leaf issues on one photoperiod plant



## 64yoda (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey. This is my first post outside of the "introduce yourself" post.

I'm growing an auto Blueberry, a photoperiod Blueberry Headband, both at about 45 days of growth, started on same day.

I also planted a World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder (auto) on the 19th of last month. I'm wondering what's going on because once it got the first set of leaves after the cotyledons, it's like it refused to grow any further.

Here's my album for what the three plants look like. I took the photos about 2 hours ago or so.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/album.php?albumid=124

The BBHB is having some problems with the lower leaves though. And if you're wondering where my fan leaves are, I made the mistake of cutting them off (thinking it would spur growth) and then finding out that the flowers use the sugars from the lower fan leaves more than from anywhere else (correct me if I'm wrong on that too).

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/album.php?albumid=125

At first I thought it was simply a pH imbalance because I had some signs of that early on. The BBHB is much less forgiving than the BB auto. The BBHB also requires extra Nitrogen. Then I thought yesterday that maybe it was a phosphorous or potassium deficiency. Now I'm thinking that maybe it's heat stress because I rotate both plants every day and perhaps sometimes the long stems with long leaves hang down to close to the heating bulbs.

*I'm using Black Gold soil, coco coir, perlite, and vermiculite in my three pots (I'm still trying to figure out the best ratios, but I think it will depend on the strains and the other things I use to grow them until I can afford more expensive set-ups).
*For the BBHB, I've used just something that we had for our other house plants, called Schultz 10-15-10. It's not Miracle-Gro, but I didn't want to change over to organic half-way through and possibly shock the plant.
*Up until now, I've only used organic Neptune's Harvest Fish Fertilizer, Fish & Seaweed Fertilizer, and Seaweed Fertilizer for the Blueberry auto.
*I was late in the game at figuring out how to adjust pH of my water. Until now I've used purified water from the grocery store. It wasn't until maybe the second week that I started to adjust the pH. I found it later it was fairly alkaline. Two days ago I started buying distilled water by the gallon and found a grocery store that sells gallons of distilled water that seem to have a pH right at around 6.5.

:icon_smile:


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey yoda.  I'm a noob, too, so no help here.  But here's a hopeful bump for someone to come by and help you.


----------



## 64yoda (Mar 10, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Hey yoda.  I'm a noob, too, so no help here.  But here's a hopeful bump for someone to come by and help you.



Hey mindtrip. Are you growing?


----------



## zem (Mar 10, 2015)

i would say calcium or phosphorus deficiency, basically they just might need to be fed. it could also be a result of heat or ph, but it's up to you to tell if the conditions are right. hope this helps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Hey yoda. I'm a noob, too, so no help here. But here's a hopeful bump for someone to come by and help you.


 
LOL--don't Rosebud and I count?  Didn't we come by and help?


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--don't Rosebud and I count?  Didn't we come by and help?



You two do!  But I don't see where either of you replied in this thread.

And yes, yoda, I'm growing.  My grow is less than a week old and I'm waiting until my tent is here to put up pictures.


----------



## 64yoda (Mar 12, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> You two do!  But I don't see where either of you replied in this thread.
> 
> And yes, yoda, I'm growing.  My grow is less than a week old and I'm waiting until my tent is here to put up pictures.



I got my tent, believe it or not, from Asia through a popular computer and electronics website that I get all my PC and electronics stuff from. They have a bunch of stuff called like "First from Asia" or something like that. Takes longer to get here, but certainly cheaper prices. It would be like going on Ebay and buying a part from China versus buying that same part from the states. Way cheaper, but takes longer to get here. I have had zero issues with my tent so far. A couple "spills" when too much water came out of planter saucers, but everything is super easy to clean up.


----------



## 64yoda (Mar 12, 2015)

zem said:


> i would say calcium or phosphorus deficiency, basically they just might need to be fed. it could also be a result of heat or ph, but it's up to you to tell if the conditions are right. hope this helps





The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--don't Rosebud and I count?  Didn't we come by and help?



Sorry about not mulit-quoting the last message too. Still gotta figure out how to embed photos here too without having a link to an album.

I ended up getting some Rock Phosphate from a local greenhouse, made by a company called Epsoma. The people at the greenhouse swore by them. Not all of it dissolves in water, but two days after I added it to blooming Berry Ryder plant, the buds just amassed like crazy. Could have just been a coincidence though.

Regarding the Blueberry Headband, I also added some of the Rock Phosphate, some of the Neptune's Harvest (0-0-3, I think), but I still got to figure out what to use for Calcium. The Neptune's Harvest is supposed to have macros or micros (I don't know which is which =), but N. Harvest never got back to me about how much of everything else.

I realize what you said, zem, that I got to figure this out on my own. When I started seeing pH deficiencies and didn't know that's what it was on BBHB (Berry Ryder is super tolerant of everything, I guess cuz it's crossed with Ruderalis), I refused to join a forum. I thought I could figure it out on my own. But then I realized that I wouldn't be hurting my pride if I asked questions. It's just that I only know two guys that smoke and no one that grows.

P.S. Other than my sister who doesn't smoke, only one friend knows that I'm growing. That's one thing I got right when doing this grow =)


----------

